# I Cant Work Computers!



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok, can somone pleaseeee tell me how to downsize my photos..idk how! Apparently they are over 100 pixels!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure... but first, besides MS Paint, what other programs for image editting you have? Do you have MS Office?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Have you uploaded your photos to a free online web host?

photobucket.com has an easy interface that allows you to edit/resize pics. Make sure you "allow public viewing" somewhere in your account options, or posting them will be moot.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Or if you want to save your time uploading them, just go to Paint, open the desired photo then save it as JPEG format.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Or my personal favorite Microsoft Office Picture Manager.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i use kodak easyshare software


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i use adobe photoshop but i am a computer guy so i think that might be just a lil over your leage lol but it's pretty easy if your willing to learn pm me if you want to


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

yep, photoshop is quite easy


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Or my personal favorite Microsoft Office Picture Manager.



Did you see the funny pic of mine? 

Ya Adobe Photoshop is easy and very effective... if you have that just go ahead and ask around how to use...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

sonofbreeder said:


> i think that might be just a lil over your leage


um, excuse me im not a retard...i just dont waste my time with computers. and yes i do know how to work photoshop like no other.


I have a photobucket account...can anyone help me here?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think i did it?

ahh jeez it isnt showing up...Its a small pic.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

ashley. If you have Windows XP, you can resize your photos by: right-clicking the image, 'Open With', and choose Microsoft Photo Editor. You can resize it in there by clicking 'image' and 'resize'
hope you can find it and hope it works


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

sonofbreeder said:


> i am a computer guy so i think that might be just a lil over your leage lol but it's pretty easy if your willing to learn pm me if you want to


that was uncalled for. do not imply that people on the forums are stupid or i will report you


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks, Ill see what I can do.

YAY!! haha. I'd have to say Edward Scissorhands is the man.

>>Thanks a lot everyoneee!


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

Characin Gal said:


> that was uncalled for. do not imply that people on the forums are stupid or i will report you


 i wasn't saying noone was stupid i was just sayin some people don't have computer exspirence as much as me i build and program computers i was just saying if anyone needed help with it i would be glad to help them


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I didnt take sonofabreeder's comment as a bad thing. I just took it as though if you wernt really into computers you probably wouldnt want to spend the money on the program. Esp if it was just to resize pictures.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Characin Gal said:


> that was uncalled for. do not imply that people on the forums are stupid or i will report you



I hate to say this Characin Gal, but you shouldn't report someone for such a trivial thing. If Ashley took that much offense at it she might POSSIBLY be justified in reporting him but reporting someone just because of something slightly rude they said to someone else is not really a good idea.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool out a bit, I don't think SOB was insinuating anyone was stupid, he was merely offering to help someone who said they had computer troubles. The title of the thread was "I Can't Work Computers" which indicates the author may have little knowledge or comprehension of pc operation, and he was offering to give a step by step walk thru.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Chill Pareee... It's all fine...
Well ashley, about photobucket, log into your account. Then you can see the button "Browse", select the file(s) Note: choose "Submit multiple Pictures" to add more than 1 pictures at once. then click on submit. All the file(s) are now being uploaded. As you want to insert the photos to your post, simply go to photobucket, find the desired photos and copy the IMG link (found below the photo) and paste into your post composing box.
Hope that make sense to you.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Its all good.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hehe, 
Sorry, i guess yesterday was just one of those days...a bad mood day...that happens sometimes y'know


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Hehe,
> Sorry, i guess yesterday was just one of those days...a bad mood day...that happens sometimes y'know


That's k... though I know you're a chill lady


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

You could also use irfanview it is an easy program to view, and resize pics.


----------

